# Votre profession



## daffyb (21 Janvier 2005)

Voilà, ça se trouve, ça a déjà été abordé, mais bon, ce n'est pas bien grave, il faut bien refaire les sondages parfois !
Donc voilà, je me demandais quelle était la profession des gens utilisant un Mac à la maison. Je précise à la maison car dans ce cas, c'est un choix personnel plus que professionnel. (Je vous vois venir ceux qui travaillent à la maison ).
Donc voilà, j'ouvre le bal.

Avant, j'étais étudiant en école d'ingénieur lorsque j'ai eu mon premier Mac à moi.
Je suis ingénieur concepteur électromécanique. Je bosse sur un Dell Xeon 2,8 GHz 1024 Mo DDR 36Go SCSI 10000tr/min pour faire tourner ProEngineer, et je suis bien content de rentrer chez moi sur mon petit iMac G3 !


----------



## zutalors (21 Janvier 2005)

je suis administratif dans une grosse boite ... qui ne jure que par le pc   
le mac, je l'ai découvert après l'atari puis le pc (passage obligé à l'école et au boulot), sur un performa 5200


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Je suis étudiant et après je veux faire Infographie.


----------



## Gabi (21 Janvier 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> je me demandais quelle était la profession des gens utilisant un Mac à la maison.!



Si je me rapelle bien, ça donne :
58% infographiste gay
26% bobo gay
10% autre gay
6% autre

Nan, sérieux : j'vois pas trop l'interêt...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Je suis tueur à gages pour divers mouvements candestins et mon Mac ne me sert qu'à mettre de l'ordre dans ma compta et faire le con sur ces forums.


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

Je suis trafiquant de drogue, d'armes, et de femmes, et je vais sur ce forum pour poster des messages-secrets (déguisés en conneries) qui sont des contrats destinés à mon tueur à gages. :style:


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'ai pas de mac.


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2005)

je suis pas las et c'est un beau metier


----------



## Pierrou (21 Janvier 2005)

Je suis gaucher contrariant... c'est un boulot à plein temps  ( nan sérieux terminale ES et futur étudiant en sciences po si tout se passe bien)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je suis trafiquant de drogue, d'armes, et de femmes, et je vais sur ce forum pour poster des messages-secrets (déguisés en conneries) qui sont des contrats destinés à mon tueur à gages. :style:



Ok ; boss!


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

Je suis étudiant à l'ecv pour être graphiste


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Moi je suis une terroriste Basque qui fournit des armes sous le couvert du forum...   

Heuu... Au fait, ya eut un problème avec la cargaison d'hier... J'ai du m'en débarrasser...  :hein:


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Janvier 2005)

Etudiant en prépa qui aimerait devenir controleur aérien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis une terroriste Basque qui fournit des armes sous le couvert du forum...
> 
> Heuu... Au fait, ya eut un problème avec la cargaison d'hier... J'ai du m'en débarrasser...  :hein:



Tu me dis juste où tu l'as larguée... Faut pas gâcher


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu me dis juste où tu l'as larguée... Faut pas gâcher



Dans la seine...  :rose:   Oups...  :hein:


----------



## Pierrou (21 Janvier 2005)

Et pour les livraisons de coke on fait comment alors?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Dans la seine...  :rose:   Oups...  :hein:



Whouaaaaah... L'est pas chaude, l'eau, en cette saison... Mais bon ; si c'est pour la cause... :mouais:  :mouais:    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les livraisons de coke on fait comment alors?



... Chronopost, mon pote. Tu remplis juste le carton avec quelques fromages artisanaux de la région du Niolu... Aucun employé osera jeter un coup d'oeil


----------



## fbethe (21 Janvier 2005)

moi restaurateur à Paris 5eme... produits d'Auvergne... www.chantairelle.com

Il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de restaurateur sur mac


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

fbethe a dit:
			
		

> moi restaurateur à Paris 5eme... produits d'Auvergne...
> (



MIAAAAAM!!! Dès que j'ai récupéré la cargaison de Nexka, je me sêche et je passe casser une graine. Hmmmmm... Un bon aligot :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Chronopost, mon pote. Tu remplis juste le carton avec quelques fromages artisanaux de la région du Niolu... Aucun employé osera jeter un coup d'oeil



Tiens, ça me rappelle la fois où j'ai pris l'avion Marseille-Paris avec des pélardons faits à point (venaient du bon faiseur sur le marché d'Uzès) dans mon bagage à main...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me rappelle la fois où j'ai pris l'avion Marseille-Paris avec des pélardons faits à point (venaient du bon faiseur sur le marché d'Uzès) dans mon bagage à main...



Bienvenue au club des parias des habitacles de vol...    J'adore maltraiter les hotesses par voie nasale  :love:


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

L'aligot, quel délice ! Mieux vaut pas avoir à bosser après... Celui de l'ambassade d'Auvergne, rue du Grenier St-Lazare, est correct (désolé de citer un concurrent  )


----------



## Pierrou (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Chronopost, mon pote. Tu remplis juste le carton avec quelques fromages artisanaux de la région du Niolu... Aucun employé osera jeter un coup d'oeil


Quels pourris ces corses !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Quels pourris ces corses !



T'as de la chance d'avoir du Desproges dans ta signature ; gringo


----------



## Pierrou (21 Janvier 2005)

Zavez rire et chanson par chez toi ??i


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Zavez rire et chanson par chez toi ??i



... Non, on a France inter et je suis né pas mal avant toi... à moins un an , dans les limbes séminales, tu devais pas entraver grand chose aux chroniques de la haine ordinaire


----------



## Pierrou (21 Janvier 2005)

Ben eugh, oui, quand je suis né, la plupart de mes héros étaient mort, Coluche, Desproges, Goscinny, doit rester Gotlib de vivant, et reiser aussi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben eugh, oui, quand je suis né, la plupart de mes héros étaient mort, Coluche, Desproges, Goscinny, doit rester Gotlib de vivant, et reiser aussi



Je vais te faire beaucoup de peine, mais Reiser est mort aussi ; et pas hier


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

Et bien en ce qui me concerne, je suis écarisseur, donc si certains ont besoin de faire du nettoyage par le vide, je suis dispo : propre, net et précis


----------



## Pierrou (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je vais te faire beaucoup de peine, mais Reiser est mort aussi ; et pas hier


Ah merde..... honte sur moi......   vais aller me flageller.... blague à part, c'est fou comme on peut vite dévier du sujet d'un thread.. sur ce j'y vais... bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Janvier 2005)

fbethe a dit:
			
		

> moi restaurateur à Paris 5eme... produits d'Auvergne... www.chantairelle.com
> 
> Il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de restaurateur sur mac




Finn t'es pas seul


----------



## Immelman (21 Janvier 2005)

fbethe a dit:
			
		

> moi restaurateur à Paris 5eme... produits d'Auvergne... www.chantairelle.com
> 
> Il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de restaurateur sur mac


 _You got mail _


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Janvier 2005)

Euh sinon, tu veux pas faire héberger ton site ailleurs, c'est pénible ces pop-up partout


----------



## Immelman (21 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh sinon, tu veux pas faire héberger ton site ailleurs, c'est pénible ces pop-up partout


 pomme-K sous safari


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Heuu... Au fait, ya eut un problème avec la cargaison d'hier... J'ai du m'en débarrasser...  :hein:


Ah oui à l'occasion de ton contrôle d'alcoolémie 
C'est v rai que des kalach entre les caisses de distilats de jus de copeaux de bois et les cartons d'herbes à nico, cela fait tache


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu me dis juste où tu l'as larguée... Faut pas gâcher


... ... purée !!!!! Une Basque et un Corse dans le même thread .....:sick: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 
... A+ !!!!!!  :love:


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ... purée !!!!! Une Basque et un Corse dans le même thread .....:sick: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> ... A+ !!!!!!  :love:



Vient pas dans "Revolution" alors  :hein:  Parce que on a même fait équipe, ya une Béarnaise aussi     :love:  :love:


----------



## fbethe (22 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh sinon, tu veux pas faire héberger ton site ailleurs, c'est pénible ces pop-up partout




mon site à moi ? chantairelle.com ?  y'a pas de popup menu ?? !!

je ne comprend pas ta remarque ! merci


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vient pas dans "Revolution" alors  :hein:  Parce que on a même fait équipe, ya une Béarnaise aussi     :love:  :love:


N'écoute pas Nexka. :hein: Rejoins-nous, thebig ! Tu seras un allié précieux dans notre lutte contre le despotisme du roi. :love:


----------



## Grug (22 Janvier 2005)

fbethe a dit:
			
		

> mon site à moi ? chantairelle.com ?  y'a pas de popup menu ?? !!
> 
> je ne comprend pas ta remarque ! merci


 hey sympa ça, faudra y penser pour nos AES rive gauche


----------



## Pierrou (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vient pas dans "Revolution" alors  :hein:  Parce que on a même fait équipe, ya une Béarnaise aussi     :love:  :love:



Mais que fait la CIA ???


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> hey sympa ça, faudra y penser pour nos AES rive gauche



évaluation rapide déjà prévue


----------



## Macounette (22 Janvier 2005)

ingé en informatique et palmiste passionnée... le mac est un choix perso.



			
				fbethe a dit:
			
		

> moi restaurateur à Paris 5eme... produits d'Auvergne... www.chantairelle.com
> 
> Il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de restaurateur sur mac


coucou fred'  quand est-ce que tu passes sur PA nous faire un chti coucou ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> N'écoute pas Nexka. :hein: Rejoins-nous, thebig ! Tu seras un allié précieux dans notre lutte contre le despotisme du roi. :love:


Poildep ... je suis ton homme !!!!!! 
Donne-moi les pires missions ... pour la cause, j'escaladerai les montagnes les plus hautes, je descendrai les torrents les plus impétueux, je défierai Lorna malgré son trident affraid: ), je me battrai contre 3 divisions de damnés s'il le fallait ... enfin, s'il ne pleut pas, bien entendu !!!!!:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Poildep ... je suis ton homme !!!!!!
> Donne-moi les pires missions ... pour la cause, j'escaladerai les montagnes les plus hautes, je descendrai les torrents les plus impétueux, je défierai Lorna malgré son trident affraid: ), je me battrai contre 3 divisions de damnés s'il le fallait ... enfin, s'il ne pleut pas, bien entendu !!!!!:rateau: :rateau:


Bien. Ta première mission consistera a m'offrir des perles de pluies venues de pays où il ne pleut pas.   _Quant à Lorna, inutile de la défier. Elle est dans notre camp._ :love:


Je réfléchi au titre glorieux que je vais t'attribuer et officialiserai ta participation à notre révolte dans le thread adéquat.


----------



## Gabi (22 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> je défierai Lorna malgré son trident



Bin mince : Lorna est pas dans le camp des révolutionnaires ? Oups, j'ai fait une gourde alors...


----------



## Gabi (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> _Quant à Lorna, inutile de la défier. Elle est dans notre camp._ :love:



Ouf... J'ai eu peur...


----------



## cassandre57 (23 Janvier 2005)

Graphiste.
Original, non, pour un mac-user ?


----------



## Pierrou (23 Janvier 2005)

Ah ouais c'est vrai qu'on parlait de ça à la base


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Janvier 2005)

ben moi je suis assistant d'élus municipaux


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Janvier 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Graphiste.
> Original, non, pour un mac-user ?


 Ben graphiste aussi à la base 

Là je travaille en tant que technicienne Tier 1 pour ***** au service ********* :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

bon à rien   

breveté


----------



## duracel (23 Janvier 2005)

Je suis une Love Machine.   :love: 
Breveté.


----------



## golf (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bon à rien
> 
> breveté


Mais prêt à tout 

Moi, c'est GO Breveté mais SGDFMG


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais prêt à tout
> 
> Moi, c'est GO Breveté mais SGDFMG




SGDFMG ?????   

S ? sait pas  :rose: ....peut etre super ......

GDF , haaa ça oui, le gaz , une facture vient de me rappeler son existence   

MG ? mac generation ?    


donc se serait super gaz controlé par macg ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

fbethe a dit:
			
		

> moi restaurateur à Paris 5eme... produits d'Auvergne... www.chantairelle.com
> 
> Il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de restaurateur sur mac



ç a a l'air sympa ton petit engin là...

on sait jamais...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> T'as de la chance d'avoir du Desproges dans ta signature ; gringo



Pourquoi tu vas faire quoi ducon ?


----------



## Pierrou (23 Janvier 2005)

trop tard, c'est déjà fait


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu vas faire quoi ducon ?


 Sinon... ca usine?


----------



## Deedee (23 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi (pour en revenir à la discussion  ) je suis étudiante à Sc Po pour une semaine encore (yeeees), après j'enchaine sur un stage en développement durable chez Danone (oui le développement durable est parfois un vrai boulot et pas seulement un leurre de sales grosses entreprises qui polluent et pillent les ressources humaines :hein: ), et puis dans 6 mois, qui sait ?!


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

[dans sujet] Je suis etudiant en International Business, on m'apprend a devenir CEO :love: meme si je vais finir par faire quelquechose que j'aime (directeur d'une petite de production de produits design) je me dis toujours que je peux essayer de trouver un boulot qui paye super bien :love:... L'utopie y'a du bon  [\dans sujet]

Hu do wah? :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (23 Janvier 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi (pour en revenir à la discussion  ) je suis étudiante à Sc Po pour une semaine encore (yeeees),



T'es à Sciences Po, c'est comment ?( je voudrais faire ça l'an prochain )


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> T'es à Sciences Po, c'est comment ?( je voudrais faire ça l'an prochain )


 Une amie le fait en italie, apres lui avoir demande pourquoi elle m'a repondu "Ils ne demandent pas d'examen d'admission" :love:


----------



## Gregg (23 Janvier 2005)

Futur étudiant en école de commerce a Lille


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Une amie le fait en italie, apres lui avoir demande pourquoi elle m'a repondu "Ils ne demandent pas d'examen d'admission" :love:



Sciences PO en Italie ça doit être quelque chose... un peu comme une école hotelière en Angleterre...


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sciences PO en Italie ça doit être quelque chose... un peu comme une école hotelière en Angleterre...


 Malheuresement je suis a peu pres d'accord :rose: :love: Cela n'empeche cette fille d'etre un ange marchant sur terre :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Elle est bonne ?

OK, je sors...


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle est bonne ?
> 
> OK, je sors...


  *JE DOIS AJOUTER 5 CARACTERES MINIMUM*


----------



## doojay (23 Janvier 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi (pour en revenir à la discussion  ) je suis étudiante à Sc Po


Rue saint guillaume??


----------



## Deedee (23 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> T'es à Sciences Po, c'est comment ?( je voudrais faire ça l'an prochain )


 
Ben ça dépend de ce que tu veux faire exactement : intégrer en 1ère année, ou acquérir un double diplôme et intégrer en master, et si oui quelle option (il y en a 12). Sc Po change bcp, que ce soit avec la réforme universitaire en cours (la fameuse LMD) ou les changements appliqués par la direction (Sc Po tend de plus en plus à être une Business School sur le modèle des américaines du type Harvard & co, même si il faut être lucide et humble: Sc Po est loin loin derrière!).

De mon côté j'ai d'abord suivi une maitrise (auj master 1) en Information Communication avant d'intégrer en admission parallèle le master de gestion de l'information dans l'entreprise. Je ne suis pour l'instant pas déçue de mon choix, que ce soit au niveau de l'enseignement ou des débouchés (je n'ai pas eu trop de mal à trouver un stage, j'espère que je pourrais dire la même chose pour mon job). Les gens avec qui je suis ne sont pas puants du tout et l'ambiance est plutôt bonne  

Voilà. Bon courage 



			
				Immelman a dit:
			
		

> _Une amie le fait en italie, apres lui avoir demande pourquoi elle m'a repondu "Ils ne demandent pas d'examen d'admission" :love:_




Ben là si pas de bol  




			
				Doojay a dit:
			
		

> Rue saint guillaume??


 
Oui


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Janvier 2005)

il y a maintenant "sciences politiques" à la fac dès la 1e année 
ça marche, je l'ai fait et j'ai eu un poste que d'autres de l'IEP n'ont pas eu   
(enfin bon j'avais d'autres arguments sur mon CV et au delà)


----------



## doojay (23 Janvier 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Oui


Là trop fort je suis pour une fois


----------



## Deedee (23 Janvier 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Là trop fort je suis pour une fois


 
Pourquoi ?!


----------



## doojay (23 Janvier 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?!


Juste comme cela    c'est aussi que je connais bien la rue. Je sais cela n'interesse personne mais bon :rateau:


----------



## Dahas (23 Janvier 2005)

Bon ben je vais faire comme tout le monde  Je suis coordonnateur d'actions sociales. Je suis travailleur social dans une asso qui travaille dans la valorisation des publics en difficultés. Nouveau switcher j'essaie de convertir mon monde. Tiens j'ai l'impression de parler comme un sectaire


----------



## Deedee (23 Janvier 2005)

Dahas a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau switcher j'essaie de convertir mon monde. Tiens j'ai l'impression de parler comme un sectaire


 
ça me rappelle comme quelque chose


----------



## Fllinc (24 Janvier 2005)

Putain. À chaque fois qu'on pose cette question je me demande ce que je vais faire avec mon diplôme...

Je suis étudiant en génie des matériaux au Québec. C'est très amusant pour ceux qui rêvent de travailler dans une mine...

Putain, qu'est-ce que je vais faire avec mon diplôme...  

Enfin, avec un taux de placement de 100% je suppose que je devrais pas me plaindre...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Finn t'es pas seul



héhé    et dans le 5ième en plus !!!  :love:


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Juste comme cela    c'est aussi que je connais bien la rue. Je sais cela n'interesse personne mais bon :rateau:


 la precarité, ça touche tout le monde ! :affraid: :rateau:


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> sciences po si tout se passe bien)



Paris sinon rien !!!


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Futur étudiant en école de commerce a Lille



laquelle ?


----------

